# Glassblowing lathe, napa, CA $3k



## guero_gordo (May 31, 2021)

Glassblowing Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Glassblowing lathe for sale. Bought used two summers ago from a scientific shop here in the Bay Area. Great machine I just don’t use it enough to keep it. Really great for prep work. Large bore can...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




OK, I have zero expectation there will be interest in this, but I betcha don't have one yet


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 1, 2021)

Interesting, but I'd rather have neon sign equipment, vacuum pump etc.


----------

